# Any advice on UTIs?



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

I took Sammi to the vet for her follow up for her UTI Friday. She not only still had the UTI but this time there was blood in the urine. She had just completed 14 day on Clavamox and now they have her on Orbax. I am feeding her Nutrisource Lamb grain free and I have added a little of their lamb and rice canned food to add more moisture to her diet. I am giving her distilled water. I clean the bowls and discard old food. Only thing I have been doing frequently that I wasn't doing before is giving her peanut butter in kong to help her with separation anxiety. She is rarely left alone for longer than an hour (parents are retired and babysit while I am at work). Could peanut butter cause this? She is in a short cut but the groomer is leaving her tail really long these days. Should I have it tidied up? I HATE for my girl to feel bad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear Sammi is having trouble getting over her UTI. My Augie has had two UTI's, both times after being boarded. I have a hunch he was maybe holding his urine as long as possible. His vet gave him a long-acting antibiotic injection, which made me a bit nervous after I started reading about it as it stays in their system for a long period of time. The pH of his urine was too alkaline and so he was put on a cranberry supplement which I still sprinkle on his food. Don't know if it does any good, but when I had his urine rechecked recently, his pH was in good range, so I plan on continuing that. Augie is not a big water drinker so I pour some water on his food to try to get a bit more into him that way. The vet also did an under the skin injection of fluids on his back at the time of both UTI's to get more fluid running through his system. He was also put on a prescription 'urinary diet' for a month - I don't know how different it is, but he loved it and gained a pound each time he was put on it. When we went in for the recheck urinalysis after his last UTI, she cathed him and evidently his bladder was still fairly inflamed as he came home peeing blood. I told her no more cath's. Before the next recheck, I bathed him, tied up his hair on his sides to get it out of the way, bought a pack of disposable bowls so I could slide a clean one under him when he went potty and poured it into a sterilized jelly jar in an attempt to get a clean sample and took it straight to the vet's office. 

I wouldn't think the peanut butter would have any bearing, but I certainly don't know. Did your vet mention if her pH range wasn't in the proper range?


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I called them to get more info. I have been going there a long time and my vet has grown from a one man show to a huge practice with 5 other vets. Sometimes they take for granted that I know exactly what to do because they know I do my research. Friday they basically brought her to me and gave me meds. They are now putting her on Royal Canin S/O and told me to pick up a cranberry supplement. What kind do you use?

I know I sound negative about my vet but he really is great. He gives out his personal cell # and has met me there several times after hours. He even had an apartment built upstairs in the new clinic so he could stay with the critical patients! The practice is just so big now he usually only sees you if it is bad...so sometimes I dread seeing him walk in the room. Sorry just had to include a disclaimer because I know it sounded negative.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella, who turns 6 this month, has been on Royal Canin SO for years and she has done very well. I've learned that she can't have the same supplements or treats as DaniGirl because even a little bit of some things can give her urinary tract problems. She gets the canned SO and for treats, she gets a Rice Chex. She can have probiotics without any problems but oils can affect her.

I tried adjusting her diet when she was diagnosed with struvite crystals but nothing worked until we switched to Royal Canin SO. I have to make sure she goes out a lot, especially when we don't go for a walk. But, thankfully, so far she's doing well.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Rhonda, my vet gets the one I use for me. It is 'Rx Vitamins for Pets, Cranberry Rx'. It is a 250 mg gel cap and the dosage for cats and small dogs is 1/2 to 1 capsule twice a day. I cut a capsule in half and sprinkle half on his food and half on Finn's. Finn was getting a food with cranberry in it and his tear staining improved but had to stop the food due to his allergies and other ingredients. The vet said I could buy human cranberry supp - just be careful to look for ones with no added sweeteners.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am going to make note of the Royal Canin SO - to look into if we have a other bout of UTI. And like Nancy mentioned, try to take Augie out fairly frequently so he is not holding it for long stretches, although he does go all night from 10 pm until 6 am. My boys were doing well until we started a new food a little over a year and a half ago. It was shortly after that that Augie got his first UTI and Finn started in with allergies. Maybe coincidental, but a bit suspicious to me.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I am going to make note of the Royal Canin SO - to look into if we have a other bout of UTI. And like Nancy mentioned, try to take Augie out fairly frequently so he is not holding it for long stretches, although he does go all night from 10 pm until 6 am. My boys were doing well until we started a new food a little over a year and a half ago. It was shortly after that that Augie got his first UTI and Finn started in with allergies. Maybe coincidental, but a bit suspicious to me.


 What was the name of the food? I will put that on my don't try list. I was worried that one of the sisters might have a UTI. Because about a week ago their were several small pees with darker color on the piddle pad. It was only one day and seems fine now. Both haven't been drinking as much for some reason during this heat or eating as much. They seem lethargic too. Although yesterday we took a walk off leash and they ran like the wind. So I'm not ready to make any vet appointments right now. I also bought them some canned food today and they loved that.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

home cooked or raw. and Sabine also recommends D-Mannose for UTI's


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry. I just assumed she would be on the same food as my yorkie was on for crystals. They actually put her on Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Adult Small Dog Dry Dog Food. She also is on NaturVet Cranberry Relief, 50 Gram twice a day for 1 week and then twice a week. I try to jump on these things as soon as possible. My first dog that I was totally responsible for was a schnauzer who had several bouts of pancreatitis, allergies, ear infection, 3 surgeries for calcium oxalate stones, diabetes and cushings. Her lipid levels were so high that my vet would drive her samples to Auburn once a week because they would clog the clinic machine. He has a larger clinic now. Her illnesses were so complicated that her u/d food alone would trigger pancreatic. The vet contacted Hill's and they finally admitted this was possible and she ended up on Science Diet G/D with a potassium citrate supplement.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

